# More from Aunty Acid



## Jillaroo (Jul 19, 2013)

[URL=http://s1050.photobucket.com/user/Gylly1/media/ATT00034.jpg.html]
	







[/URL]


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 19, 2013)

Love it!  I believe she has a relative named Maxine.     comes with the same attitude.


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 19, 2013)

_Yes she does Boo's Mom love both of them_:lofl:


----------



## Diwundrin (Jul 19, 2013)

Now there's a girl who's got a grip on how life works.

I like this one best.  It should be the banner on all forums.:lofl:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 19, 2013)

I like Aunty Acid's "tude", LOL! :bananalama:


----------



## Michael. (Jul 20, 2013)

The Humor is very similar to that of Maxine 


They are both very funny



 



.​


----------



## Casper (Jul 21, 2013)

_*Love em Jillaroo....

*_:lofl::lofl:


----------

